# The Boys From Bristol



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi there.

I've been sitting on this project for too long, and with my new hours at work, I'm going to get to work, finally.

On the 3rd Bristol Rifles, Company E.

Yes, an entire Imperial Guard Infantry Company. All 170+ models of it.

so, between the Apoc. Army Deal that put this company of stalwart soldiers in my possession, I also picked up some Forge-World extras, to spice things up a bit, and I also have a few other things from my Bitz Box of Ancient Age (like a couple of the old Commisar models) to make for a nice start.

I'll likely pick up a couple of the newer Commisars sometime soonish, too, as they're _really_ nice figures.

That said, this is the project's humble beginnings:









I've put the Command HQ together, and am going to glue some sand on the bases before bed. In the morning, when it's daylight, I'll set the sand and prime them... possibly to start the painting process.

I've already got the color scheme in mind, as well as some other detailing, but I'm going to save that as a surprise for later.

Cheers,
ACoz


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is gunna take ages, but i will keep a close eye on this thread, seems interesting and can't wait to see how it comes along.

p.s, are those blisters cadian special weapons?

p.s.s, what type of forge world goodies?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

_Humble_ beginnings?!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> that is gunna take ages, but i will keep a close eye on this thread, seems interesting and can't wait to see how it comes along.
> 
> p.s, are those blisters cadian special weapons?
> 
> p.s.s, what type of forge world goodies?


looks like the hardend veteran/respirator packs


----------



## Telliphas (Jun 10, 2008)

Aww I thought I'd see some west country conversions going on. Farmer Giles influenced IG. With a big company banner saying "GIT OFF MY LAND", one can dream.

Anyhow, it's gonna be interesting to see the project progress dude you have a lot of mini's.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Just wondering if you're going to add any west country influences?
Either way it looks to be an interesting (and huge) project. Best of luck!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats a big force of IG you've got there good luck with painting it all, your going to need it.:shok:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, it is an awful lot of minis... an _awful_ lot.

The blisters are Cadian Special Weapons. They came with the Army Deal.

The ForgeWorld stuff is some of the Veteran Upgrades, a 'regular' Cadian upgrade, and some of the Respirator upgrades, yeah.

As for the 'West Country' influences, being as I'm a clueless American (and I have no idea what those influences might be) I'm just going to point out that they're from Bristol, because I'm currently living in Bristol, Connecticut, USA.

The home of ESPN, by the way.

Expect pictures soonish. Thanks for the interest, all.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

ACoz said:


> As for the 'West Country' influences, being as I'm a clueless American (and I have no idea what those influences might be) I'm just going to point out that they're from Bristol, because I'm currently living in Bristol, Connecticut, USA.


Bristol in the UK is part of the West Country. They have funny accents (even for us Brits :biggrin, known for farming etc. I'm sure we have a UK Bristolian who could elaborate!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah, okay. That's sort of what I guessed.

Anyway, little teaser pic. The stuff I based and am about to prime.



















Please note the antique Commisar. I'm kinda proud that I kept him around all these years, for a reason, it's turned out!


----------



## The Medic (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope you'll bend his sword back straight first!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually, that's the Senior Officer with the bent sword, and... I'm workin on it, but it's not really being terribly cooperative.

Yet another reason I prefer plastic minis to metals.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

ACoz said:


> Actually, that's the Senior Officer with the bent sword, and... I'm workin on it, but it's not really being terribly cooperative.
> 
> Yet another reason I prefer plastic minis to metals.


Try some long nosed pliers used the length of the sword to straighten it up in one go, rather than pinch down the sword in sections.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Little update: The most brutal thunderstorm has hit the area and it's raining beyond sanity, so no priming today.

Also, in regards to the Senior Officer's sword... it's as straight as it's going to get. Nothing (and I mean nothing) I've been able to attempt has done anything other than threaten to break the thing off.

so, hopefully, everyone will forgive the slightly curvy leading edge of his blade.

if not... oh, well. I'm sure I'll live.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

ACoz said:


> Little update: The most brutal thunderstorm has hit the area and it's raining beyond sanity, so no priming today.
> 
> Also, in regards to the Senior Officer's sword... it's as straight as it's going to get. Nothing (and I mean nothing) I've been able to attempt has done anything other than threaten to break the thing off.
> 
> ...


Last suggestion - try heating it slightly? I'll forgive you!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, every time i hear metal mini, a shiver goes down my spine. and ive never owned one.

thats why i am waiting fo the plastic slann mage priest to come out (if it ever does)
but anyway, cant wait to see them painted and about the sword, space marine lascannons tend to be a bit curved to, probably why my friend can't hit with them lol

buit anyway good luck, looks like you will need it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your army done. I can feel your pain on the number of minis you are going to have to paint, I really can.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

The Command HQ, a commisar, the wounded trooper that came with the HQ, and one of my many Junior Officers have now been primed.

There's some errands to run before work tonight, but after work?

There will be paint!


----------

